# Folding toaster for gas stoves



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Folding toaster for gas stoves

I cannot remember seeing this mentioned here, I have tried a search but 8O

Has anyone got one? if so, any good?

What alternatives are available?

Folding toaster Click Here

Thanks 

MHS...Rob


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Toaster*

Hi Rob

I got mine at Argos

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/0190800.htm

I really need another then I can do a couple of rounds at once.

Plus side - lovely toast

Down side - crumbs all over the hob!

Rapide561


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Totally superb Rob, takes about 15 seconds a side

stew


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Russell, that's perfect, Argos just up the road and I can save £2.00  

Son and I are fussy about our toast, I will get my wife to make it, that way as I have to eat my toast whist still piping hot, she will kindly clean the hob...I hope :wink: :lol: 

Thanks Stew, that's another plus :wink:  

MHS...Rob


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Perfect toast*

Hi

When I was younger, I used to spend the weekend at my nan's house. She had an open coal fire.

We used to put a slice of bread on a long handled toasting fork and the result was delicious - hot toast with "mucky fat"! Yum Yum.

Talk about healthy eating - no doubt "mucky fat" has been banned from sale - but we can still collect our own after the roast!

Rapide561


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Rob,

Yes, excellent it is.

Of course it's been mentioned before! 
I think Mike spykal was the first, but my post with link is the bottom of this page:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-13534-15.html

Dave


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

You can't beat gas toast, and it's brilliant. i got mine from the skillet lady at one of the shows


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Russell,

That was a treat for me when younger, fire up the wood burning range thingie (I grew up in a large old cottage) and my mum would do the same, without the “mucky fat” though, or least she never said…but it did taste delicious

If I misbehaved she put the electric toaster on   

Dave,

Ah, I haven’t quite got the knack of finding them when they are that well hidden (the thread that is :lol: ) thanks for the advice.

MHS…Rob


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Bagshanty said:


> You can't beat gas toast, and it's brilliant. i got mine from the skillet lady at one of the shows


Thanks Bagshanty, all this talk about toast is making me hungry for some.

I'll buy one tomorrow from Argos just so I can sit in the van on the drive and cook some. =P~

MHS...Rob


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Just had some.


Got our toaster from the Shepton or the Newbury Show. £2.50


Motorhomer


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yup, toast done on that rack, marmalade and a decent coffee sets me up for the day a treat.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Motorhomer,

thanks, you trying to make me hungrier than I am for some toast :lol:

I said in an earlier reply and I quote (myself )

"so I can sit in the van on the drive and cook some"

Do you cook toast? or is it toast bread? or something else?

MHS...Rob


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, Rob

Cook is defined as:
1.	to prepare (food) by the use of heat, as by boiling, baking, or roasting.
2.	to subject (anything) to the application of heat.
as well as others.

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/cook

So, yes, you cook bread to make toast. :?

Gerald


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Gerald,

you learn something new every day, or at least I do  

MHS...Rob


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Motorhomersimpson said:


> Folding toaster for gas stoves
> ............any good?
> ...Rob


Yep.......but they're not bomb proof!!!!! 

Went away for the w/e tenting with friends. Cooking the meal at night on a single burner, the wind was catching the flames. 
So, smart ar$3 me thinks, "I know, I'll make a cowl out of tin foil"
Seemed to work a treat so we all got down to quaffing a couple of bottles of white whilst the toast went into meltdown. Mid way through giggling like lunatics on the grass BOOOOOOOM!!!!!!!!
The cowl had slipped down, overheated the bottle and the lot went sky high.
Result = no toast, no gas bottle......and absolutely no sign what-so-ever of the toaster......the dammed thing had vaporised!!!!  
Yeah, I know it's gonna sound irresponsible ...........but all four of us spent the next half an hour rolling on the floor laffin till we cried!!! 

.........it was only later, when we calmed down a bit that we thought about the potential for personal injury


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Zaskar said:


> but all four of us spent the next half an hour rolling on the floor laffin till we cried!!!


 :lol: :lol: great moments these, you know you shouldn't be laughing but cannot stop...I know I've been there myself so many times, I enjoyed reading this, it made me laugh. :lol: :lol:

Will have to make sure I don't have beans before using it, at least that way the wind should not be a problem.... :lol: :lol:

Thanks

MHS....Rob


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Well now, the folding toaster of mine is rather old and on my Murvi it did the toast in double quick time, and on the VW Westfalis the same, but on the Hymer is takes a minute per side. I think maybe the pan holder frame, (whatever it's really called), is higher on the Hymer. It works OK but is tedious.


----------

